# Ladies Snow Camo Deal



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)

Here's a great deal I wanted to pass on to you ladies. I ordered me 2 pairs. King's Camo has their Ladies Pro Hunter Pants in Snow Camo for only $9.95, they were originially $54.95. Here's the link:
http://shop.kingsoutdoorworld.com/Ladies-Pro-Hunter-Pants-in-SNOW-Camo_p_253.htmlhttp://shop.kingsoutdoorworld.com/Ladies-Pro-Hunter-Pants-in-SNOW-Camo_p_253.html


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I have some Kings snow camo that I wish I paid $9.95.

I had a cat walk up to me about 6' away and never knew I was there---that sold me.


----------



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)

I had also ordered long sleeve snow camo shirts. They only have them in mens med. But were only $4.95, originally $26.95. They have several things on sale right now including the rainwear in snow shadow.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll have to check out their site today. allpredatorcalls.com has sapper ghille rags on sale right now---you might want to check'em out---they would work pretty good in your area.


----------



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)

I have my snow shadow camo for winter and leafy green for other times. I was able to get the leafy suit for $50 at walmart.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That leafy looks like it blends in real well . What kind of bow are you shoot'in.


----------



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)

Bowtech Diamond Razor Edge. I love it!! I was using a PSE Fitzgerald for about 10 years. I decided last fall that it was time for a new bow. Considering rigging my old bow up for bowfishing. But it's also nice to have an extra bow around for my friend to use till she gets her bow, or for the kids to use.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll bet that's a smooth shoot'in bow. The fella down the road has a Black Diamond I've been trying to trade him out of but its a no go, funny thing is, he never uses it. Oh well. Old Fred Bear was one of my heros when I started hunting with a bow so I pretty much stick with Bear equipment. I'm shooting a Bear Element and 125gr Bear razorheads. Its the most comfortable bow I've ever fired.

Heres a pic. of last years non-typ. Elk I took with a bow. (Look hard---I can't seem to get this pic to enlarge when I post it on PT.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

moladihunter said:


> I had also ordered long sleeve snow camo shirts. They only have them in mens med. But were only $4.95, originally $26.95. They have several things on sale right now including the rainwear in snow shadow.


 You can use painters coveralls which come in many sizes and are dirt cheap and easy to put on over hunting clothes, we use cases of a similar type in the oil sands construction where I work if you have to go into a restricted area that are built tougher have hoods and even booties to put on over your boots if you really want to get serious, brand name Tyvek- there's others buts its a source if you want to go that route. Companies that are into supplying spill kits etc. to fire Dept's, rescue etc. will be a good place to check or if you know of someone that works there you might be able to score a few freebies!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> I'll bet that's a smooth shoot'in bow. The fella down the road has a Black Diamond I've been trying to trade him out of but its a no go, funny thing is, he never uses it. Oh well. Old Fred Bear was one of my heros when I started hunting with a bow so I pretty much stick with Bear equipment. I'm shooting a Bear Element and 125gr Bear razorheads. Its the most comfortable bow I've ever fired.
> 
> Heres a pic. of last years non-typ. Elk I took with a bow. (Look hard---I can't seem to get this pic to enlarge when I post it on PT.
> 
> View attachment 668


 The first and only bow I've owned was a Bear, many moons ago. Nice Bull, tree stand?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Seven yards, on the ground.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Seven yards, on the ground.


 Right on, brings back memories, everything is pretty big when up close!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Thats a pretty good price. All my snow camo is cheap stretch over stuff (Prairie ghost maybe?). I can't see paying big bucks for something I won't use all that much.


----------



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)

catcapper said:


> I'll bet that's a smooth shoot'in bow. The fella down the road has a Black Diamond I've been trying to trade him out of but its a no go, funny thing is, he never uses it. Oh well. Old Fred Bear was one of my heros when I started hunting with a bow so I pretty much stick with Bear equipment. I'm shooting a Bear Element and 125gr Bear razorheads. Its the most comfortable bow I've ever fired.
> 
> Heres a pic. of last years non-typ. Elk I took with a bow. (Look hard---I can't seem to get this pic to enlarge when I post it on PT.
> 
> View attachment 668


We bought my daughter a Bear Odyssey 2 a couple of years back as her 16th birthday present. It's a good shooting bow too. 







When I got my diamond I had tried several out and liked it the best.


----------



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Thats a pretty good price. All my snow camo is cheap stretch over stuff (Prairie ghost maybe?). I can't see paying big bucks for something I won't use all that much.


 Understandable for Texas. We've had a lot of snow here in Missouri the past couple of years. I just bought my snow camo this past winter. There was a lot of snow on the ground when I did the local coyote calling contest. I didn't have my snow camo for the first contest but did on the second. There was times my contest partner and I were almost waist deep in snow trying to get in and out of some of our calling spots. At times it was hard to park the truck for all the snow piled along the road.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Never thought of you guys having too much snow down that way. On an average winter do you recieve much. I would think you have snows that pile up at night and in day or two they melt off ?


----------



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)

It seemed like it snowed every week from December till April here. I got snowed out from home twice. And snowed in a couple of times. But I also live out in the country too so sometimes it takes a while for them to clear the road. I have a hwy just 1/8 of a mile from the house. But it is one of the last ones they clear cause it ends 1/2 mile from our turn off plus drifting is a big problem between the house and hwy. Not to mention the first snow wouldn't even be melted off before we got hit again. Hoping it will be milder this next winter.


----------

